# My New 350++++ Gallon Tank



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

I went today to pick up my new tank it is over 350 gallons...measurements are 7'4" x 2'7" x 2'10". It is all custom made tank and stand with built in filter in the stand. It was a pain in the ass to get it out of there house, but with help of 5 people it still took us at least an hour. But for all of this, it was only $300. I couldn't believe that I got it so cheap....Now I have to start figuring out what the hell I am going to put in it.

Thanks again Jewelz for helping me out. Will try and post a pic tomorrow.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

damn, thats a great price. what you gonna use that 55g of mine for, a filter







ive gotten two new tanks since you got my 55, i got a 125 wide(6'x2'x17") and 180g (6'x2'x2')


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

nm, i see the 55 is now an african tank.

just a suggestion... if i were you, id go to a creek and pickup a bunch of limestone, its free, it will maintain a high ph and hardness for the afticans, and the more the better.


----------



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

illnino said:


> damn, thats a great price. what you gonna use that 55g of mine for, a filter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The filter he made for it is about the size of a 55. Have Lake Tag.... Cichlids in your 55 right now, calvus and frontosa's. Now I am going to be selling some of my other tanks. And I thought that your tank was a good deal.


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

You could put a lot of P's in a tank that size...Makes my 200gl seem small


----------



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

illnino said:


> nm, i see the 55 is now an african tank.
> 
> just a suggestion... if i were you, id go to a creek and pickup a bunch of limestone, its free, it will maintain a high ph and hardness for the afticans, and the more the better.
> [snapback]846475[/snapback]​


Good idea...once it warms up will be doing that. BTW this one didn't fit in my CRV.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

lol, the 55 barely fit in your crv, how did you bring the tank home?? tie a rope to the center brace and drag it home?? lol

how good does this newish tank look, bet you mine was cleaner lookin


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

He didn't use his CRV, he used two different trucks - one for the tank, one for the stand
You guys should've been there when we were carrying the tank from that guy's basement to the truck... that was fun







:laugh:

I thought it was 300 gallons, though ?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

According to my calculation, it's a 401 gallon tank.


----------



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> According to my calculation, it's a 401 gallon tank.
> [snapback]847179[/snapback]​


It's a little smaller than that, I need to get the inside measurements. Have it put up in storage right now till I can get a house to put it in.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Here's the site that will do calculation.

http://www.poolandspachemicals.co.uk/volcalc.htm


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

Pics?


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

mixed pygo shoal.I will give you 500$ for it.


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

ya thats what i wanna see haha


----------



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

I am going to be doing some changes to the tank. The guy put this black plastic in with drywall screws, think that I am going to take all that off and place some paneling and trim that will match the stand. The filter in the pic is the old one, he actually made a whole new filter and just never put it in. These are the pics that they sent me before I bought the tank. There is also a full light canopy that sets on top of the tank that matches the stand. The stand was engineered to withstand 60,000 lbs.


----------



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

351winsor said:


> mixed pygo shoal.I will give you 500$ for it.
> [snapback]848088[/snapback]​


I have already considered selling it for the right offer.

edit: was actually looking for a little smaller tank than this, maybe trade???


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

thats an awesome set up...but youd think that with all the time put into it, they would have had a way of hiding that white pipe on the side....or atleast making it black... but very nice


----------



## tanmuscles (Feb 18, 2004)

60,000 lbs? Thats about 10 cars. It may be strong, but i dont' think its THAT strong. Why would you need it that strong anyway? IF water ways about 10 lbs a gallon, full of rocks,ect, the tank won't weigh more than 4-5,000 lbs.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

JD_MAN said:


> I have already considered selling it for the right offer.
> 
> edit: was actually looking for a little smaller tank than this, maybe trade???
> [snapback]848312[/snapback]​


Hell no ! Keep it !


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Congrats man







that's a sweet ass deal


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

JD_MAN said:


> Good idea...once it warms up will be doing that. BTW this one didn't fit in my CRV.
> [snapback]846481[/snapback]​


 no ya think??


----------



## |Lurker| (May 10, 2003)

Nice tank could you tell me how much is the glass thickness????
I´ve been thinking about building a tank aprox. that size!!!!

Thanks


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

awsome price on that i wish the lfs around here sold tanks that cheap


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

thats a awesome deal.keep it and sell all other tanks.


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

Nice looking tank!!!


----------



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

|Lurker| said:


> Nice tank could you tell me how much is the glass thickness????
> I´ve been thinking about building a tank aprox. that size!!!!
> 
> Thanks
> ...


I think that it is just 1/2" thick


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

tanmuscles said:


> 60,000 lbs? Thats about 10 cars. It may be strong, but i dont' think its THAT strong. Why would you need it that strong anyway? IF water ways about 10 lbs a gallon, full of rocks,ect, the tank won't weigh more than 4-5,000 lbs.
> [snapback]848555[/snapback]​


water is closer to 8.8 pounds to the gallon I believe.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

You can have my 180g tank for your little 400g tank. Detroit aint too far.


----------



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

the grinch said:


> You can have my 180g tank for your little 400g tank. Detroit aint too far.
> [snapback]849413[/snapback]​


I was thinking about getting a 180 or a 240 for this and some cash. Still thinking on what I want to do.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

JD_MAN said:


> I was thinking about getting a 180 or a 240 for this and some cash. Still thinking on what I want to do.
> [snapback]849566[/snapback]​


KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

i'd keep it. That looks awesome!


----------



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT KEEP IT
> [snapback]849590[/snapback]​










I am sure that I will. I am going to Shedd's Aquarium in Chicago this weekend, going to get some ideas for what I want to put in this tank, and I think go to someones wedding, too.


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> water is closer to 8.8 pounds to the gallon I believe.
> [snapback]849350[/snapback]​


Is that US or UK gallons?


----------

